# Can you ID this Gourami for me?



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

they were given to me, there is actually a pair of them, I am assuming male and female, they are always together, but this is the one i got the pic of.

One is about 4" and the other 3.5"


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

oh, this is the larger of the 2, my guess is its the male, but I have never kept gourami's before, so I really have no idea.


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like a Pearl Gourami (Trichogaster leerii) to me. They are beautiful fish. Here's some pictures and information. Is this your fish?
Labyrinth Fish - Belontiidae
Trichogaster leerii - Google Image Search

The info on this fish is over 1/2 down the page.


----------



## Lisaandtheword (May 12, 2009)

I had those before, Pearl Gourami. When they are settled in the male gets really rich in color, and the pearling stands out. They are nice fish!


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

They are Pearl Gouramis. Great find. Good Luck with them.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

+1 for Pearl Gourami. Beautiful fish, glad to hear you have a pair.


----------

